# Qflash TRIO vs Profoto A1 vs Flashpoint StreakLight 360



## Ricky mem (Jul 31, 2018)

Looking for a good, powerful on camera flash. After some research, found these three ( I already have Canon 600 and 580 flashes and looking something more powerful).

So can you tell which among these is best

Qflash TRIO vs Profoto A1 vs Flashpoint StreakLight 360

If there is something better than these three please suggest.


----------

